# Tenex FAST Procedures



## melaniecoe@yahoo.com (Dec 30, 2015)

What is generally used for Tenex FAST procedures for plantar fascial release and lateral epicondyle release? Is it the respective unlisted codes or the percutaneous codes? Thanks!


----------



## HeidiLynn (Apr 27, 2016)

melaniecoe@yahoo.com said:


> What is generally used for Tenex FAST procedures for plantar fascial release and lateral epicondyle release? Is it the respective unlisted codes or the percutaneous codes? Thanks![/Q
> 
> Did you by chance figure this out? Im looking into how to code these. Thank you


----------



## mkmgt001 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Coding Tenex FAST procedure*

This is coded with CPT 24357 (Tenotomy, elbow, lateral or medial (eg, epicondylitis, tennis elbow, golfer's elbow); percutaneous.


----------

